# Fische sterben nacheinander



## Corny80 (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem beim "Knauber" 3 Rotfedern (__ Algenfresser) geholt, alle nacheinander gestorben. Dann besorgte ich mir 5 Nasen (auch gute Algenfresser) beim "OBI". Davon lag jetzt auch schon wieder eine tot an der Oberfläche. 
Der PH-Wert liegt bei ca. 7,5, also sehr gut. Die Wasserhärte dadurch ja auch. Der Nitritwert scheint leicht erhöht zu sein, also im orangenen Bereich. Daran kann es doch wohl nicht liegen,oder? Sauerstoffmangel schließe ich auch aus. Allen anderen Fischen geht es blendend. Nur immer die, die ich jetzt dazuhole, die die Algen fressen sollen...scheint ein Fluch zu sein. Bestimmt gehen jetzt in den nächsten Tagen auch noch die anderen 4 Nasen drauf und ich weiß nicht, warum.

VG,
Corny


----------



## Zacky (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*

Das ist nicht schön.  Haben die Fische irgendwelche Unregelmäßigkeiten vorher gezeigt? Weisen die toten Fische irgendwelche Spuren / Verletzungen / Veränderungen auf? ...vielleicht ne' blöde Frage; Aber hast du in der letzten Zeit Algenvernichter dazu gegeben, der sich in den Algen festgesetzt hat und nun durch die Aufnahme durch die Fische zu ihrem Ableben führen könnte?


----------



## Lucy79 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*

wie hoch ist denn der Nitritwert?  

und wie tief ist der Teich? vielleicht ist das Wasser ja auch sehr warm.....  ich meine das sind Fische, die warmes WAsser nicht so gut vertragen


----------



## katja (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*

hallo corny,

ich denke schon, dass es (mit) am nitrit-wert liegt, nitrit ist fischgiftig! warum allerdings die "alten" nicht drauf reagieren 

außerdem solltest du dich von der vorstellung verabschieden, dass irgendein fisch dir algen in sichtbarer menge wegputzt, das erzählen die verkäufer nur zu gern, ist aber käse


----------



## underfrange (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*

Hallo,

kann es sein das die Fische die du reintust und sterben auch die kleinsten sind? Haben die anderen Fische vielleicht Gleichgewichtsstörungen oder liegen auf der Seite? Haben die anderen Fische evtl. angefranste Flossen?? Das würde auf einen zu hohen Ammoniak oder Ammoniumwert schließen. Hast du mal auf Ammoniak getestet?


----------



## mr koi (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*

hallo,

vieleicht hast du die neuen Fische nicht richtig eingesetzt? (Wasser im Beutel auf gleiche Temperatur bringen!!)


----------



## Joerg (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*

Corny,
Fische beim OBI werden meist recht steril gehalten und müssen sich dann an die Bakterienflora im Teich erst anpassen. Das kann bei schwachen schon mal schief gehen.
Gegen den Nitrit Wert musst du schnellstens was machen.
Als Notmaßnahme mach mal 1,2 kG normales Speisesalz rein.
Wenn der normal läuft ist Nitrit nich nachweisbar.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*

Hi Corny,

Rotfedern sind Fische die in großen Gruppen auftreten, 10 sollten es schon sein wenn man sie einsetzt. Die nur drei könnten auch an Streßsyntomen eingegangen sein.

Nasen sind für 99% der Gartenteiche gar nicht geeignet, da eigentlich Fließwasser und kühle Temperaturen benötigend. Ohne eine starke Wasserumwälzung im Teich bekommen sie bei deutlich mehr als 20-22Grad nicht mehr genug Sauestoff ab. Als Fadenalgenfresser oder Schwebealgenvertilger taugen sie auch nicht, sie fressen nur die am Boden festgewachsenen Algen, also die, die sie mit ihrer verhornten Unterlippe von glatten Kieselsteinen oder Teichfolie abschaben können

Alle Fisch von außerhalb, egal von welchen Händler oder Teichbesitzer sie kommen müssen sich erst mal an die Bakterienkulturen im eigenen Teich anpassen. Nicht alle schaffen das auch (vor allen wenn das Imunsystem geschächt wird) sodas es Ausfälle geben kann. Ein Nitritanstieg im Aquarium kommt meißt dann vor wenn irgendwo unbemerkt Futterreste, tote Fische, größere/viele __ Schnecken verwesen, kann im Teich auch von so was kommen (da können auch sonstige größere Wasserleichen (Vögel, __ Frösche, Nager ect.) dazukommen

MfG Frank


----------



## 2Lame4Name (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Die nur drei könnten auch an Streßsyntomen eingegangen sein.



Das halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Joerg (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*



2Lame4Name schrieb:


> Das halte ich für extrem unwahrscheinlich.


Das ist auch aus meiner Sicht sehr oft ein Grund.

Neue Wasserwerte, ungünstige Lebensbedingungen, andere Fische, falsches Futter .....
Bei Stress arbeitet auch das menschliche Immunsystem weniger effizient, da kann ein nicht ganz gesunder Fisch schon Probleme bekommen.


----------



## 2Lame4Name (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*

Sicherlich ist Stress ein Faktor, aber nur weil man einen Gruppenfisch in einer kleineren Gruppe hält sterben nicht alle Fischis.



Joerg schrieb:


> Neue Wasserwerte, (ungünstige Lebensbedingungen)



würde auf das hier Tippen, aber von hier aus ist alles nur Spekulation.


----------



## Corny80 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*



Zacky schrieb:


> Das ist nicht schön.  Haben die Fische irgendwelche Unregelmäßigkeiten vorher gezeigt? Weisen die toten Fische irgendwelche Spuren / Verletzungen / Veränderungen auf? ...vielleicht ne' blöde Frage; Aber hast du in der letzten Zeit Algenvernichter dazu gegeben, der sich in den Algen festgesetzt hat und nun durch die Aufnahme durch die Fische zu ihrem Ableben führen könnte?



ja, das habe ich allerdings. vor ein paar wochen habe ich nen algenvernichter von "söll" (AlgoSol) in den teich gegeben. vielleicht ist das der grund.


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*

Hi Corny,

hast du diese Beiträge schon mal durchgelesen ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35603

Steht da nix darüber auf dem Beipackzettel ob das gut oder schlecht für die Fische 
ist ???


----------



## Joerg (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fische sterben nacheinander*

Hi Corny,
die Fische zu vergiften, nur weil das Wasser etwas grün ist kann auch schon vorgeschädigte töten.
Den Fischen tut das grüne Wasser gut, da darin wichtige Bestandteile sind.
Auch das Sonnenlicht kann dann ihre empfindliche Haut nicht so treffen.
In dem grünen Wasser finden viele Lebewesen eine Lebensgrundlage und die sind nahrhaftes Futter für die Fische.


----------

